

Facebook is going to listen to our conversations through our own phones’ mic - timonweb
http://action.sumofus.org/a/Facebook-app-taps-phones/2/3/

======
r0muald
The feature is going to be opt-in, and only available when an user is
composing an update, not always-on. Audio recognition is apparently done in-
app and only fingerprints are sent to Facebook (but this is less clear from
the linked piece and the other sources mentioned there).

Still, scary as hell that something so invasive is one tap away from being on
by default.

